# Gulp!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well Aunties take a good look! Mom is taking me to the groomers today! I'm losing my puppy hair and am starting to mat! I don't know what I'll look like when I'm done! If I look STUPID will you still love me? 
 Love, your friend 
Dewey


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Dewey,

I don't think you could ever look stupid.... you are so handsome and adorable!!

But stop growing up so fast!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

No way this dog could ever look stupid. He's just gonna look another version of adorable...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Dewy I Love you Bald. Iam Next Iam All Matted.*
*Waiting to see you.-Yogi**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dewey I'm so excited to see. Tell your mom to post lots of pictures. We will be waiting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You could never look bad Dewey. Can't wait to see your new look! :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Dewey, you could never be anything but adorable!

Max got his first short haircut last week and he said to let you in on a little secret: without all that long fur you can run like the wind!
Just think how much fun you will have zipping around at double speed!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Dewey will always be a handsome baby..always!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dewey, Babinka says you will look sexy no matter what!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Watch out ladies here come dewey ready for a nite out on the town!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Dewey you willl look cute no matter what.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dewey is such a doll he will look gorgeous no matter what kind of haircut he ends up with.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

No matter how you turn out Dewey, we will always love you. And, we hope that your Mom posts your "new look" when you get back from the Groomers!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dewey, with a fresh haircut, I bet you will look even more handsome than you already look.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Dewey, of course we will still love you! And you will look sooo good! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh Dewey, you coud never look stupid, though I don't know how you could be any cuter. In any case, I just know you will look *Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious* no matter how short your hair is.

Love from your Auntie Lynda:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww we'll love you no matter what. No worries!
My fluffs said once all the 'fuzz" is shaved down, you can play more and bathies are over in no time!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Waiting for the cute pictures. I know it will look handsome


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Is Dewey home yet?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Waiting to see Dewey's new hair cut!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Dewey, I will always love that adorable face of yours, no matter what! I hope you had a great time getting pampered handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I don't go to the groomers until the babies leave, so it will be tonight before you see me! I'm a little nervous, but my mom is a wreck' oh yeah my sister Laurel is getting a haircut too! She's been down that road before, but not me!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Dewey would look great no matter what. Just in case, you can always have a fake moustache, nose and glasses at the ready so he can assume another identity - maybe - Drew. Luck went to the groomers last week and I had her do a very short puppy cut because I am having a busy time coming up and I will not have the time to spend as much time grooming him and I don't want him to turn into a bunch of mats. I don't know if I like it or not, but now he is wearing a lot more clothes during the day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I think Dewey would look great no matter what. Just in case, you can always have a fake moustache, nose and glasses at the ready so he can assume another identity - maybe - Drew. Luck went to the groomers last week and I had her do a very short puppy cut because I am having a busy time coming up and I will not have the time to spend as much time grooming him and I don't want him to turn into a bunch of mats. I don't know if I like it or not, but now he is wearing a lot more clothes during the day.


I used to care for a little guy named Drew when I cared for toddlers to age 4. He was really cute and extremely ornery, just like Dewey! I always comb all of mine in the morning, I stay on top of any tangles and mats. They've never missed a weekly bath, but Dewey is matting under his legs. Poor guy I work on him so much, it isn't fair to him. I'll see what the groomers suggests.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sure Dewey will just look adorable...how can he not!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I couldn't do it... Yet! Dewey still has long hair. I will have him cut the next time. I just can't picture him with his hair cut.










So here he is looking pretty much the same 










Laurel... On the other hand looks like a BARBELL !It's not the groomers fault, she did exact,y as I asked. I'm letting the middle of her grow some, and get an overall puppy cut. 
My granddaughter Rosslyn asked me what was wrong with Laurel s back? LOL


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea, the groomer didn't understand. The leisure cut (or modified Korean) I think has the chest and neck shaved down too, along with sides of face. I think Laurel would look cuter if the groomer finished the cut - the poofy chest hair is making her body look long! JMHO
However, adorable no matter what!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: Poor Laurel looks a little stunned :blink:

Dewey is your baby.... that first haircut is hard! You could keep him long....


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my, the groomer could have used a little longer blade! She'll look cute once she grows out a bit! and Dewey will still be precious no matter how his hair is cut : )


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> Yea, the groomer didn't understand. The leisure cut (or modified Korean) I think has the chest and neck shaved down too, along with sides of face. I think Laurel would look cuter if the groomer finished the cut - the poofy chest hair is making her body look long! JMHO
> However, adorable no matter what!


That's what it is! I'm looking at it confused because I usually love the leisure cut! But it's the chest and neck that's throwing me off. Deb, I would print out a picture and take it back to the groomer and get that fixed. She's so beautiful still! But I'd have that fixed because it just doesn't look quite right. LaLa I'm so sorry!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dewey, Lisi has been here waiting to see what the groomer did w/you! She has an appointment on the 15th & we are all nervous! We are waging an organic war against fleas & ticks & this is one of our missiles! Her hair is soft, straight, silky & long, so the bugs like to hide in there! I so wanted to see your cut!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Laurel looks beautiful and I understand about not being able to cut Dewey short. Sadly, I'm making an appointment for Griffin tomorrow to have him cut down really short. I couldn't keep up with his brushing when Eli starting failing and now Griff has so many mats. He grows really fast though so his Town and Country look should be back by the end of summer, hopefully. PLUS, it gets really hot here and I'm sure he'll enjoy being nekkid.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I, too, wouldn't be able to cut that beautiful hair!! It's just so pretty:wub: But I also know that Dewey would look amazing no matter what hair length he has!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

No way will you look stupid. Just handsome


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so scarred of the groomers. I live in total stickville. No one knows how to truely cut a maltese's hair. Maybe I should go take a groomers class. LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, I don't blame you for not cutting Dewey's hair. I love the hair long but I can understand why you would want to cut it because its a lot of work and you have 4 fluffs....I have a hard time keeping Zoe's hair long but I do it. As far as Laurel I would take her back to the groomer and have them fix it up a bit so its looks more uniform. She is so pretty anyway but I think you would feel better too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahah! chicken...... I get it, I was the same with Penny. Took me ages to finally get out the clippers, then I was pleased I did. I only really did the body, then she could wear clothes and still look the same


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I couldn't do it... Yet! Dewey still has long hair. I will have him cut the next time. I just can't picture him with his hair cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debbie, I am with you- I don't think I'd have the guts to cut Dewey's hair either! Laurel has such a precious face still  I do think that trimming down the neck and chest will help balance her torso! kisses to her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Deb, I don't blame you for not cutting Dewey's hair. I love the hair long but I can understand why you would want to cut it because its a lot of work and you have 4 fluffs....I have a hard time keeping Zoe's hair long but I do it. As far as Laurel I would take her back to the groomer and have them fix it up a bit so its looks more uniform. She is so pretty anyway but I think you would feel better too.


I don't know what to do?? I don't want her shaved so close like her middle, but the long hair in front and back is too much of a contrast. If I could just let her middle grow , the I'll get it cut all over in a puppy cut. I'm putting tops on her to cover that bare middle! Oh well it's only hair. It'll grow !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in the minority with wanting Dewey to keep his long hair. I was so relieved when I saw that he didn't get a haircut after all. I held off cutting MiMi's hair for as long as I could. Then I gave her the Town & Country cut and she looked really cute. BUT I still felt broken hearted. It has been a year now and it will be at least another six months until it touches the floor, plus I don't think the beard will ever look natural again. 

Laurels haircut is definitely fixable. You need to take the hair off the legs a little lower down, do the neck and chest like the body and trim the beard.

Of course, those beautiful faces will sparkle no matter what. Laurel and Dewey are beautiful.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't know what to do?? I don't want her shaved so close like her middle, but the long hair in front and back is too much of a contrast. If I could just let her middle grow , the I'll get it cut all over in a puppy cut. I'm putting tops on her to cover that bare middle! Oh well it's only hair. It'll grow !


It will grow back in no time....if it bothers you put a little shirt or dress on her and you won't notice it. She is adorable no matter what.....its only hair and its that much less you have to care for. Your fluffs are soooo cute.....all four of them. 

Again, I am happy Dewey's hair is still long....he looks so handsome!! :tender:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad you didn't cut Dewey's hair...I had the matting problem with Eva, too, and she looked so puffy...their coats are very much alike since they are related..Fran told me to try the Royal Crowne conditioner...and to dilute it....I dilute 20:1 for Eva..I mix it in a large, plastic pitcher and just pour it over her and do not rinse..(you can rinse if you want to.) This stuff smells kinda funky, but when it is diluted, it isn't bad... it works well and I don't have the matting or puffiness I used to...I also put a tiny bit in my spray water bottle..it mixes well and I spray my brush with it... brushing is a lot easier...I have been happy with the results...I dilute my shampoo, too and gently squeeze the suds through the hair...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Now I think I'm in the minority to say 'cut it!'. He has such a gorgeous face and shorter hair will frame it better IMO. 

Laurel's cut looks funny but she still looks so darn cute! You could wait a bit for the torso to grow then have everything except her legs shaved down shorter to match that length. Like Dominic's cut, or Elena's cut in Stacy's signature pic. 

A video I watched on YouTube said it well, think if the dog was wearing a 1 piece swimsuit, all of that should be trimmed down to make this work 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I'm so glad you didn't cut Dewey's hair...I had the matting problem with Eva, too, and she looked so puffy...their coats are very much alike since they are related..Fran told me to try the Royal Crowne conditioner...and to dilute it....I dilute 20:1 for Eva..I mix it in a large, plastic pitcher and just pour it over her and do not rinse..(you can rinse if you want to.) This stuff smells kinda funky, but when it is diluted, it isn't bad... it works well and I don't have the matting or puffiness I used to...I also put a tiny bit in my spray water bottle..it mixes well and I spray my brush with it... brushing is a lot easier...I have been happy with the results...I dilute my shampoo, too and gently squeeze the suds through the hair...


Thanks April, I'm going to order some. He just started matting , and the groomer always comments on how thick his hair is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Now I think I'm in the minority to say 'cut it!'. He has such a gorgeous face and shorter hair will frame it better IMO.
> 
> Laurel's cut looks funny but she still looks so darn cute! You could wait a bit for the torso to grow then have everything except her legs shaved down shorter to match that length. Like Dominic's cut, or Elena's cut in Stacy's signature pic.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm going to do, wait until her torso grows out and have it evened out."


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so glad you didn't cut Dewey's hair! He is just tooooo pretty with all that coat - I love it. Laurel is a doll no matter what but maybe you should have her legs, ches shortened a bit for more balance...and yes, in the meanwhile, sweaters and shirts!!!  They are both precious.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Do not despair! This haircut is totally fixable. You need to have the groomer shave the chest and flanks to match the middle. Also the neck can be shaved a bit and you can leave the ears long




















I know the sweater is covering up some of it but i just shaved it down to the top of the legs and shaved the neck area and the flanks. Right where the cuff of the sweater hits her legs, that is where it is shaved to, and it's as short as the rest of her body. Laurel will look great if it's evened out! I wouldn't wait until the haircut grows out a bit, i would just have more taken off. 

The cut that Pam has on Truffles too would really work here too, it's not so short in the face


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Do not despair! This haircut is totally fixable. You need to have the groomer shave the chest and flanks to match the middle. Also the neck can be shaved a bit and you can leave the ears long
> 
> I know the sweater is covering up some of it but i just shaved it down to the top of the legs and shaved the neck area and the flanks. Right where the cuff of the sweater hits her legs, that is where it is shaved to, and it's as short as the rest of her body. Laurel will look great if it's evened out! I wouldn't wait until the haircut grows out a bit, i would just have more taken off.
> 
> The cut that Pam has on Truffles too would really work here too, it's not so short in the face


Exactly! Here is an older pic of Truffles. Just the body is short, and slightly blended at the legs. I actually keep the coat longish from the crest of the shoulder and hip. The neck and body are short. The newer pic is the face. A bit longer than Elena around the muzzle and her ears are actually quite long right now. It's your basic Town and Country. I love it, you can use harnesses and dresses or sweaters without matting but still have the look of a maltese in coat!


----------



## Missyboo (Mar 20, 2013)

Dewey has such a cute face. If you cut him short can they leave the face? 

Aw Laurel is cute no matter what. 

I commend you for bathing 4 dogs once a week.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee gets mats under her arm and leg pits. She is not a show dog so I use baby scissors and just cut the mats out. It cannot be seen when you look at her.


----------

